# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Fobia dhe shenjat e saj

## Davius

Fobia shoqerore eshte frike, shqetesim dhe veshtiresi qe epengon personin per te kryer nje veper, fjale a pune ne prani te tjereve, keshtuqe me kohe kjo frike e shtyn personin te ike nga situata shoqerore...

*Shenjat e fobise:*  

Fshehja e te folurit dhe tharja e gojes...
Dhembja e barkut... 
Shpejtimi i rrahjeve te zemres,dhe shqetsimi i shpirtit...
Dridhja e gjymtyreve dhe shtangimi i muskujve... 
Bredhja e mendimit dhe perqendrimi i dobet...

----------


## StormAngel

Te gjitha keto simptomet e melartme kam...plus duke shtuar qe me skuqen veshet ndonjehere.
Huh! Fobi the a? brrr!  :kryqezohen:

----------


## Davius

*Fobitë* 

_Fobitë janë shpesh objekt për shaka, mirëpo kur tronditeni do të kuptoni se qeshja me të s’ka asgjë të përbashkët. _  

Fjala "fobi" tregon një frikë të fortë dhe joreale nga sendet, ndodhitë apo edhe ndjenjat. Reann Dumont, i cili të sëmurët nga fobia i shëron prej më shumë se njëzet vitesh, vuri re se "shumë njerëz, për tiu shmangur situatave të ndryshme bëhen të burgosur shtëpiakë apo jetojnë me vështirësi, dhe shumica përdor alkool, kur pastaj vijnë edhe probleme të tjera". "Rreth tre të katërtat e njerëzve me fobi nuk kërkojnë ndihmë. Në shumë raste ndikon edhe turpi, pasi çrregullimet psikike në disa kultura janë të stigmatizuara si diçka e turpshme. Disa nuk mund ta dinë se çfarë po ndodh me të, dhe nuk e dinë se ku duhet të kërkojë ndihmë, disa frikësohen edhe nga vetë shërimi", thuhet në raportin e Anxiety Disorders Association of America. Ekzistojnë me qindra fobi të njohura, mirëpo shkencëtarët i klasifikojnë në disa kategori: fobitë që janë të koncentruara në objekte apo situata, si insekte, kafshë, fluturime dhe nga hapësirat e mbyllura. Fobia shoqërore karakterizohet me frikën nga turpi publik, si në rastet kur duhet të mbahet ndonjë fjalim.

----------


## DI_ANA

Fobia eshte pikerisht ajo qe ti pershkruan Davius...
Personalisht kam nje fobi qe femije dhe e kam shume te veshtire te dal nga ajo..kam shume frike minjte,nuk mund ti shoh dot perballe se me bie te fiket,madje as ne tv ose ne nje foto...
Nuk ka gje me te tmerrshme se te kesh fobine e dickaje,kam bere dhe disa seanca per te hequr kete lloj tmerri po per fat te keq asgje sme ka dhene rezultat.


respekte

----------


## J@mes

Per kuriozitet po postoj nje liste te fobive te ndryshme qe ekzistojne sot.

*A*


*Ablutophobia*- frike e te larit (p.sh: ne vaske)

*Acarophobia*- frike e te kruajturit

*Acerophobia*- frike nga thartira

*Achluophobia*- frike nga erresira

*Acousticophobia*- ....nga zhurma

*Acrophobia*-...lartesite

*Aerophobia*-...fllad,ajri ose kur ben korent (si i themi ne)

*Agliophobia*-...dhimbje

*Agoraphobia*-...vende te hapura

*Agrizoophobia*-...kafshe te egra

*Aichmophobia*-...gjilpera dhe objekte me maje

*Ailurophobia*-....macet

*Alektorophobia*-...pulat

*Alliumphobia*-...hudhrat

*Allodoxaphobia*-...opinionet

*Amathophobia*-..pluhuri

*Ambulophobia*-...te ecurit

*Anablephobia*-..te parit lart

*Androphobia*-...meshkujt

*Anemophobia*-...era (era qe fryn)

*Anglophobia*-...Anglia

*Anthophobia*-...lulet

*Antlophobia*-...permbytjet

*Anuptaphobia*-...e te mbeturit BEQAR 

*Apeirophobia*-...e infinitetit

*Apiphobia*-...bletet

*Arachibutyrophobia*-..e te ngjiturit te gjalpit kikirik ne qiellze 

*Arachnophobia*-...merimangat

*Arithmophobia*-...numrat

*Asthenophobia*-...te renit te fiket

*Athazagoraphobia*-...te harruarit nga te tjeret, te neglizhuarit

*Aulophobia*-...fyellave

*Aurophobia*-...floririt, arit

*Aviophobia*-...te fluturuarit me avion

Ka akoma me shume...

----------


## J@mes

Fobia (phobia) = perkthehet "frike" ne greqisht.
Phobos = perendia e frikes (biri i Ares-it)  

Watson shpenzoi shume kohe me studimin e fobive dhe deri ne fund te jetes nuk arriti te mposhte friken e tij ndaj erresires.
Isaac Newton vuante nga agoraphobia.
Hans Christian Andersen vuante nga frika ndaj zjarrit...dhe kjo fobi u zhvillua pas vdekjes se mikut te tij nga djegia.

Fobite mund te zhvillohen nga eksperienca te caktuara, ose shoqerohen me simbole te zakonshme te frikes qe heret ne moshe...si gjarperinjte, merimangat, perbindeshat qe zakonisht shfaqen ne programe televizive si simbole frike e ligesie. 

*<><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><>  <>*

*B*


Bacillophobia- .....mikrobet
Bacteriophobia- ......bakteria
Ballistophobia- ....plumba 
Bolshephobia- ....Bolsheviks(?)
Barophobia- ....graviteti
Basophobia or Basiphobia- ....te ecesh ose rrezohesh
Bathmophobia- ....shkallet
Bathophobia- ....thellsia
Batophobia-...lartesit ose te qendrosh afer ndertesave te larta
Batrachophobia-....amfibet (bretkosat)
Belonephobia-.....gjilpera
Bibliophobia-....librat
Blennophobia- ....llum ose jarge (yuck)
Bogyphobia- ....bogies,bogeyman ( se kam iden)
Botanophobia- ....bimë
Bromidrosiphobia or Bromidrophobia-...erërat e trupit
Brontophobia-...bubullima ose rrufeja
Bufonophobia-...njerez te peshtire

----------


## J@mes

*C*


cacophobia-..gjerat e shemtuara ne pergjithesi 
carcinophobia-...kanceri
cardiophobia-...zemra
carnophobia-...mishi
catapedaphobia-...te hedhurit, te kercyerit (jo me muzike  )
chaetophobia-...floket
chemophobia-...kimikatet
chionophobia-...bora 
chorophobia-...te vallzuarit, te kercyerit
chrometophobia-...nga leket, te ardhurat  
chromophobia-...ngjyrat
cibophobia-...ushqimi
claustrophobia-...vendet e mbyllura
climacophobia-...shkallet
clinophobia-...te renit per te fjetur
cyclophobia-...biçikletat

----------


## J@mes

*Te Ndryshme...*

uranophobia-- frike nga parajsa 
vaccinophobia-- frike nga vaksinat
venustraphobia--frike nga grate e bukura  
verbophobi--frike nga fjalet
urophbia--frike nga urina 
tachophobia--frike nga shpejtesia
siderodromophobia--frike nga trenat 
samhainsophobia---frike nga festa "Halloween"
philemaphobia--frike nga puthjet 
Judeophoia--frike nga cifutet
eruphobia--frike nga lajmet e mira 

Ktu vazhdojne te tjera fobi:

*D*

Decidophobia making decisions 
Defecaloesiophobia: painful bowels movements 
Deipnophobia: dining and dinner conversations 
Dementophobia: insanity 
Demonophobia or Daemonophobia: demons 
Demophobia: crowds (Agoraphobia) 
Dendrophobia: trees 
Dentophobia: dentists 
Dermatophobia: skin lesions 
Dermatosiophobia or Dermatophobia or Dermatopathophobia: skin disease 
Dextrophobia: objects at the right side of the body 
Diabetophobia: diabetes 
Didaskaleinophobia: going to school 
Dikephobia: justice 
Dinophobia: dizziness or whirlpools 
Diplophobia: double vision 
Dipsophobia: drinking 
Dishabiliophobia: undressing in front of someone 
Domatophobia or Oikophobia: houses or being in a house 
Doraphobia: fur or skins of animals 
Dromophobia: crossing streets 
Dutchphobia: the Dutch 
Dysmorphophobia: deformity 
Dystychiphobia: accidents 

*E* 

Ecclesiophobia: church 
Ecophobia: home 
Eicophobia or Oikophobia: home surroundings 
Eisoptrophobia: mirrors or of seeing oneself in a mirror 
Electrophobia: electricity 
Eleutherophobia: freedom 
Elurophobia: cats (Ailurophobia) 
Emetophobia: vomiting 
Enetophobia: pins 
Enochlophobia: crowds 
Enosiophobia or Enissophobia: having committed an unpardonable sin or of criticism 
Entomophobia: insects 
Eosophobia: dawn or daylight 
Epistaxiophobia: nosebleeds 
Epistemophobia: knowledge 
Equinophobia: horses 
Eremophobia: being oneself or of loneliness 
Ereuthrophobia: blushing 
Ergasiophobia: work or functioning; for a surgeon: operating 
Ergophobia: work 
Erotophobia: sexual love or sexual questions 
Euphobia: hearing good news 
Eurotophobia: female genitalia 
Erythrophobia, Erytophobia or Ereuthophobia: red lights, blushing, red

----------


## hysnib

Fobitë janë ndjenja të tepruara dhe akute frike për situata ose objekte të veçanta;kjo frikë nuk ka baza reale,bindëse.Personat me fobira zakonisht e pranojnë paarsyeshmërinë e tyre megjithatë,ata nuk mund t'i përballojnë ato pa ndihmë nga jashtë.Njerëzit mund të zhvillojnë fobira për një numër gjërash pafund.Shpesh frika nga objekte specifike zhvillohet për shkak të një kushtëzimi klasik.Frika kthehet në fobi kur,pa ndonjë arsye,ajo na ndërhyn dhe krijon shqetësim në jetën e përditshme....

----------


## alnosa

une kam nje fobi te tille dhe biles dhe tani qe jam e madhe me shkaktohet shume here ...

kur shikoi mace ose sidomos kotele te vogla sapo kane lindur edhe pse i shoh dhe nuk i prek me behet trupi kokra ,kokra te vogla  dhe behem uje me djers ...
dhe me kujtohet njeher kur me kan hedhur nje mace vetem te me trembin disa kusherinjt e mij ,me ka rene si te fiket ..dhe sot e kesaj dite kur vete ne fshat macet i kam tmerr dhe me sjellin shume shqetsim nqs i shikoj dhe me keq kur i prek ..kurse qente dhe kafshet e tjera jo ..kkam qene dhe tek mjeku dhe thone do iki me kalimin e kohes .por besoi se keto lloj fobish nuk gjejne sherim ..mjer ai qe i ka !!

----------


## jessi89

Me mua ndodh nje gje e tille,kur shof detin ne dimer e ne kohe te keqe,me hipern nje ndjenje frike.A mund te quhet kjo fobi?

----------


## Gunnar

> Fobia shoqerore eshte frike, shqetesim dhe veshtiresi qe epengon personin per te kryer nje veper, fjale a pune ne prani te tjereve, keshtuqe me kohe kjo frike e shtyn personin te ike nga situata shoqerore...
> 
> *Shenjat e fobise:*  
> 
> Fshehja e te folurit dhe tharja e gojes...
> Dhembja e barkut... 
> Shpejtimi i rrahjeve te zemres,dhe shqetsimi i shpirtit...
> Dridhja e gjymtyreve dhe shtangimi i muskujve... 
> Bredhja e mendimit dhe perqendrimi i dobet...


mire qe shenjat na i the, po si i behet per kurimin ?

----------


## AuGuSt_

*Fobi te ndryshme qe hasen tek Njerezit

Radiophobia - Frike nga rrezatimi
Ranidaphobia - Frike nga bretkosat
Rectophobia - Frike nga rektumi
Rhabdophobia - Frike nga magjia, nga ndeshkimi i shumefisht
Rhypophobia - Frike nga jashteqitja
Rhytiphobia - Frike nga rrudhat
Rupophobia - Frike nga pluhuri
Russophobia - Frike nga ruset

Samhainophobia - Frike nga Halloween
Sarmassophobia - Frike nga drama dashurie
Satanophobia - Frike nga mendafshi
Scabiophobia - Frike nga zgjeba
Scelerophobia - Frike nga burrat e keqinje, hajdutet
Sciaphobia - Frike nga hijet
Scoionophobia - Frike nga shkolla
Scoleciphobia - Frike nga krimbat
Scotomaphobia - Frike nga verbimi ne fusha pamore
Scotophobia - Frike nga erresira
Scriptophobia - Frike te shkruash ne publik
Selaphobia - Frike nga shkreptetima drite
Selenophobia - Frike nga hena
Sesquipedalophobia - Frike nga fjalet e gjata
Sexophobia - Frike nga gjinia e kundert
Siderophobia - Frike nga yjet
Sinophobia - Frike nga Kinezet, kultura kineze
Sitiophobia - Frike nga ushqimi
Snakephobia - Frike nga gjarperinjte
Soceraphobia - Frike nga vjehrri dhe vjehrra
Social Phobia - Frike nga vleresimi negativ ne situata shoqerore
Sociophobia - Frike nga shoqeria ose nga njerezit
Somniphobia - Frike nga gjumi
Sophophobia - Frike nga te mesuarit
Soteriophobia - Frike nga vartesia ndaj te tjereve
Spacephobia - Frike nga hapesira
Spermatophobia - Frike nga mikrobet
Spheksophobia - Frike nga grerat
Stasibasiphobia - Frike nga te ecurit
Staurophobia - Frike nga kryqezimi
Stenophobia - Frike nga gjerat ose vendet e ngushta
Stigiophobia - Frike nga ferri
Suriphobia - Frike nga minjte
Symbolophobia - Frike nga simbolizmi
Symmetrophobia - Frike nga simetria
Syngenesophobia - Frike nga te afermit
Syphilophobia - Frike nga sifilisi

Tachophobia - Frike nga shpejtesia
Taphephobia - Frike se mos te varrosin te gjalle
Tapinophobia - Frike mos behesh ngjites
Taurophobia - Frike nga demat
Technophobia - Frike nga teknologjia
Frike nga ceremonite fetare
Telephonophobia - Frike nga telefonet
Teratophobia - Frike mos lindesh nje femije te deformuar , ose frike nga perbineshit
Testaphobia - Frike nga testet
Teutophobia - Frike nga gjermanet ose gjerat gjermane
Thaasophobia - Frike te ulesh

Thalassophobia - Frike nga deti
Thanatophobia - Frike nga vdekja
Theatrophobia - Frike nga teatri
Theophobia - Frike nga perendite ose fete
Theologicophobia - Frike nga teologjia
Thermophobia - Frike nga nxehtesia
Tocophobia -Frike nga shtatzania
Tomophobia - Frike nga operacionet kirurgjike
Tonitrophobia - Frike nga rrufeja
Topophobia - Frike nga vende ose situate te caktuara
Traumatophobia - Frike nga lendimet
Tremophobia - Frike nga dridhjet
Trichopathophobia - Frike nga floket
Triskaidekaphobia - Frike nga numri 13
Tropophobia - Frike te besh ndryshime
Trypanophobia - Frike nga injektimi*

----------


## AuGuSt_

*Nese je nen mjekim te trankuilizanteve si Kloroprometazin Levomepormetazin Valium(Ampul) ne raste te tilla njeriu ka shume mundesi te pesoj nje atak Kardiak.*


AuGuSt

----------


## J@mes

*Fobitë më të çuditshme të botës*

Kur flitet për fobitë, ta mendosh mirë, nuk ka vend për shaka: Kush ka frikë nga gjarpërinjtë, merimangat, të mbetet i mbyllur në ashensor, e di mirë sa terrorizuese është, qoftë edhe vetëm ta mendosh. 

Por ama, ndërsa disa prej fobive mund të jenë pjesërisht të shpjegueshme, po të kesh parasysh ndjenjën e frikës që gjenerojnë, rezulton e vështirë të imagjinosh se si mund të jenë të rrezikshëm e efektivisht të frikshëm... kastravecët. Sipas Tecno Cientista, këta bëjnë pjesë në fobitë më të çuditshme të botës. Cilat janë fobitë e tjera? Secila çudi më vete.

*Fobia nga palaçot*

Pas filmit, të frymëzuar nga një libër i Stephen King-ut, vështirë të mendosh se është e çuditshme apo groteske dhe jo e formuar një fobi e tillë. Megjithatë, palaçot duhet të ishin të këndshëm, argëtues ose të paktën zbutës. Për shumë njerëz duket e çuditshme se si palaçot që bëjnë fëmijët të qeshin, trembin disa të rritur, kur në të vërtetë, këto fytyra janë bërë enkas për qëllime argëtimi. Për studiuesit, kjo lloj frike është nga më interesantet për t u shpjeguar. Fytyra e palaços mund të jetë “përqeshësi” i tyre. Për disa është “deformim psiqik” i një imazhi normal. Njerëzit që kanë frikë nga palaçot, ndryshe nga persona që vuajnë nga disa lloje të tjera fobish, besohet se kanë një hipersensibilitet për marrëdhëniet ndërnjerëzore dhe mund të provojnë më shpesh neuroza. Një palaço mund të jetë për ta, një person që maskohet, por pas maskës është diçka tjetër. Ja që edhe shtirja bën pjesë në skedarin e fobive njerëzore.

*Globofobia apo fobia nga topat e vegjël*

Po, po, pikërisht nga ata me ngjyra të ndezura që u blihen kudo fëmijëve nëpër panaire, kënde lojërash a plazhe! Më tepër se të brishtë e megjithatë, të tmerrshëm për kë vuan nga kjo lloj fobie. Objektet e rrumbullakëta u heqin humorin dhe zakonisht, në dekorimin e veshjeve e shtëpive të tyre ka vetëm forma gjeometrike me kënde, harqe, por kurrsesi topa. Studiuesit mendojnë se kjo lloj frike mund të lidhet me frikën nga Universi, ekzistencën mbi një planet të rruzullit dhe rrezikun e rrokullisjes bashkë me të, pamundësinë e qëndrimit menjëherë në një vend të diçkaje që rrokulliset. Për këtë arsye, nuk preferojnë të ndjekin asnjë lojë me top dhe as vallet në rreth.

*Fobia nga pambuku*

Ose, për të qenë më të saktë, nga shukat e pambukut! Ja, nga ato që përdoren për të pastruar fytyrën. Disa mendojnë se kjo mund të jetë bashkëshoqëruar me injeksionin e gjilpërës të bërë që në fëmijëri. Vetë injeksionet janë një fobi mjaft e përhapur, që nga fëmijët e deri tek burrat. Por të tjerë studiues e lidhin frikën nga pambuku me ndjesinë e peliçes së ndonjë kafshe të rrezikshme. Ndërkohë, shembuj të tjerë tregojnë se sasia e pambukut është e rëndësishme në zhvillimin e fobisë. Dëngjet e mëdha të pambukut i bëjnë disa persona që të mbushen me zor me frymë, pra për ta, sasia e pambukut do të thotë “marrje fryme”, kurse për të tjerë, është ngjyra e bardhë.

*Fobia nga kastravecët*

Tamam-tamam, është fjala për kastravecët turshi, që janë aq të gjelbër, krokantë dhe të shijshëm. Askush nuk i ka gjetur një shpjegim për të qenë kësaj fobie. Disa besojnë se është shija e kastravecave turshi shkaku, e të tjerë, se është zhbërja e ngjyrës së tij nga jeshile e errët i freskët, në ngjyrë “të kalbur”. Këta njerëz besojnë se po përtypin një “kalbësirë”. Një frikë të ngjashme paraqesin disa njerëz ndaj mishit- ushqim, pasi u duket se përpara kanë jo mishin e gjallë, por mishin-kufomë. Këtu hyn edhe frika nga veza e rrahur më shpesh, por edhe nga e skuqura. mos I thoni kurrë një fëmije se jeni duke ngrënë materiali nga i cili bëhet një zog, pasi ka shumë të ngjarë t i krijoni një fobi të pashqitshme për vezën.

*Ithyphallofobia*

Nuk është gjë tjetër, veçse saktësisht frika nga penisi i erektuar. Askush nuk do t ia uronte kurrë një burri! Zakonisht, ato gra që vuajnë nga kjo frikë, mund të kenë pasur një përvojë të mëparshme jo të pëlqyeshme, besonin më parë disa seksologë. Por ideja më e pranuar tani është se pas intervistave me gra të tilla është kuptuar që kjo frikë i ka shoqëruar që nga përvoja e parë. Kjo i pengon ato të tregohen shumë miqësore me trupat e burrave të tyre e në disza raste shkon deri në panik. Me terapi mund të kapërcehet deri diku, por asnjëherë plotësisht.

*Efebofobia: frika nga adoleshentët*

“Po bëhen gjithmonë e më të terrorizues për më të moshuarit...”, thonë sociologët më pesimistë. Të jemi realistë: A nuk është pikërisht i tillë alternimi i zakonshëm midis gjeneratave? Në të vërtetë, frika nga adoleshentët është më tepër frika e largimit të madh nga një moshë energjike, që secili do të donte ta kishte por e ka humbur. Nga ana tjetër, në raste të veçanta, ndodhi të pakëndshme mund të kthehen në fobi të një individi të vetëm. Po kaq e vërtetë sa frika nga fobia, është friksa nga ritmi i jetës, që më të vjetrit nuk e përballin dot.

*Gimnofobia*

Frika e të qenit lakuriq apo e lakuriqësisë së të tjerëve. Pas gjithë këtyre, ndoshta duket më pak e çuditshme nga të gjitha, nëse marrim parasysh sa rëndësi ka sot aspekti social i një personi dhe pranimi i lakuriqësisë pa qenë i mbrojtur. Kjo është shpesh e lidhur me ankthin në planin seksual. Kjo është një frikë e përhapur, madje edhe disa foshnja e shprehin pakënaqësinë e lakuriqësisë duke qarë, edhe pse nuk ndjejnë as ftohtë dhe as bezdi të tjera nga mjedisi. Kjo frikë është më e fortë për meshkujt sesa për femrat, dhe sipas psikanalistëve, lidhet me faktin se meshkujt kanë më tepër se femrat për të fshehur ose mbuluar. Por, bëhet fjalë për ekspozim të plotë e jo të pjesshëm të trupit.

*Fobia nga mobiljet antike*

Nëse imagjinojmë se njësoj si tek “Harry Potter” një skrivani mund të tentojë të na sulmojë, atëherë do të ishte plotësisht e justifikueshme. Por fobitë, dihet, janë të një natyre irracionale... Kështu që, përse vallë poltronat e vjetër të preferuar të tetos që vdiq shumë plakë, nuk duhet t i kallë datën ndokujt? Frika nga sendet e vjetra i detyron disa njerëz që vazhdimisht të rinovojnë mjedisin dhe t i hedhin objekte të tilla. Këta persona kurrë nuk shkojnë në muze, pasi mund të pësojnë një atak paniku, po ashtu, nuk ndjehen mirë nga filmat që paraqesin objekte të tilla të vjetra.

*Neofobia*

Apo kainotofobia: Eshtë e kundërt me frikën e mësipërme është pikërisht kjo, fobia nga e reja, nga risitë, për shkak të drojës se mos nuk arrijmë ta kuptojmë apo ta zotërojmë atë. Sot kjo lidhet në thelb me teknologjinë, në kuptimin praktik të fjalës, por në kuptimin e gjerë mund t i referohet çdo lloj ndryshimi të relievit në jetën e atij që vuan nga kjo lloj fobie. Personat që vuajnë nga neofobia janë më tepër se ata që vuajnç nga fobia prej antikiteve. Më tepër njerëz ndihen më komod në kontakt me të vjetrën dhe kjo duket për studiuesit se nuk është aspak çështje moshe.

*Pteronofobia*

Frika nga puplat. Eshtë shumë më tepër se frika e gudulisjes së thjeshtë që ato mund të shkaktojnë. Dhe nuk është fjala për ata që kanë alergji prej tyre. puplat shndërrohen në disa persona në objekte paniku, sikurse janë për disa të tjerë lëkurat e kafshëve apo e gjarprit, kthetrat e zogjve, foletë e tyre. Të tjerë njerëz madje kanë frikë nga mustaqet e misrit, aroma të caktuara lulesh, zhardhokët e disa bimëve. Madje, edhe nga shelgjet lotuese. Njihet rasti i një poeti i cili ndërroi shtëpinë, sepse nuk mund të duronte dot praninë e shelgjeve të porsambjellë pranë rrugës së tij.




Si të mësojmë t i menaxhojmë fobitë tona

Përsa i përket kohës së fobive që kemi, janë të shumta shkaqet nga të cilat ne jemi të predispozuuar të kemi fobi . Disa nga këto raste po i përmendim më poshtë si dhe mënyrën për të menaxuar ato dhe për të larguar fobitë tona.

1. Ka të bëjë me fëmijërinë tonë. Kjo ka të bëjë me disa frikëra të imponuara nga vetë prindërit tani si psh. kur thone “Erdhi gogoli” apo gjëra të kësaj natyre. Në njëfarë mënyre, vetë prindërit tanë na ekspozojnë ndaj një fobie

2: Janë traumat që kalojmë në jetë, një eksperiencë e hidhur në jetën tonë ose e dëgjuar nga një person që mund të përcjellë fobinë e tij tek ne. Përshembull, nëse kemi ndër mend të bëjmë një udhëtim me avion, duke patur parasysh ato që kemi dëgjuar për aksidente ajrore, në njëfarë mënyre ne mendojmë se çfarë mund të na ndodhte, nëse do të udhëtonim me avion.

Mënyrat për të menaxhuar këto frikëra apo për t i "shëruar"
Disa persona gjejnë një mënyrë shumë të thjeshtë për të shmangur fobitë e tyre duke mos u ekspozuar ndaj tyre. Kjo është gjëja më e thjeshtë që mund të bëjmë, por dhe kjo nuk është një zgjidhje sepse në një moment apo në një tjetër, ne do të përballemi me to! Atëherë lind pyetja: Si mund t i menaxhojmë apo "shërojme" këto fobi ?! Atëherë, nëse do ta bënim vetë një gjë të tillë, do të bënim këtë si fillim: Në një copë letër do të shkruanim fobitë tona dhe do t i vlerësonim me një notë nga 1 deri në 10.

Atëherë ne do të merteshim me atë fobi që tek ne ka më shumë efekte anesore (marrje mendsh, të vjella puls të lartë etj) dhe nëse do të donim që të menaxhojme këtë, mund ta bëjmë nën mbikqyrjen e një eksperti apo dhe vetë, nëse vetë fobia nuk ka shumë pasoja. Po flasim për fobinë ndaj udhëtimeve me avion. Gjëja e parë që duhet të bëjmë është të mendojmë, se pas dy javësh do të kemi një udhëtim me avion dhe të mendojmë paraprakisht se çfarë do të bënim a) Vajtja në aeroport b) ngarkimi i bagazheve c) hipja në avion d) nisja apo ngritja me avion . Nëse bëjmë këtë gjë, do të vini re (po flasim për një fobi nga avioni, nuk mund të bëjmë një gjë të tillë pa patur një fobi të tillë) se do të përjetoni situata të ngjashme me ato që do të përjetoni në një udhëtim me avion. Kjo gjë duhet bërë 3 herë në javë dhe për një periudhe 2- javore do të shikoni që do të jeni në gjendje të menaxhoni frikërat tuaja dhe t i kontrolloni ato.

_Gazeta ballkan_

----------


## kikimiki

Kam dike ne farefis ( mashkull)  qe *ka fobi te tmerrshme per ti dhene makines* , cfare nuk kemi bere qe ta largoje kete fobi , duke ditur qe ne ditet tone makina eshte nje domosdosmeri sidomos per dike qe ndodhet jashte shtetit, dihet se pa makine nuk zgjidh dot shume pune si transporti i familjes , mallrave etj.
Personi ne  fjale e ka patur babane shofer dhe qe i vogel i ati i tij ka qene shume i rrepte me te kur mundoheshe ti mesonte makinen dhe qe atehere ai refuzon kategorikisht ta mesoje makinen, me vone  ka tentuar shume here duke qene i shtyre nga familja , por nuk mundet ta kaloje kete  fobi se do ti ndodhe aksident 
Ndersa per sa i perket aspekteve te tjera te jetes eshte shume i afte.

----------


## altruisti_ek84

> *C*
> 
> 
> cacophobia-..gjerat e shemtuara ne pergjithesi 
> carcinophobia-...kanceri
> cardiophobia-...zemra
> carnophobia-...mishi
> catapedaphobia-...te hedhurit, te kercyerit (jo me muzike  )
> chaetophobia-...floket
> ...


far lloj fobie eshte kjo: carcinophobia-...kanceri, nuk e kuptova.

----------


## altruisti_ek84

Ka dikush pergjigje !

----------


## ocean

> far lloj fobie eshte kjo: carcinophobia-...kanceri, nuk e kuptova.


Kur ke frike se mos te bie semundja e kancerit

Pershendetje

----------


## altruisti_ek84

A kan lidhshmeri fobit me stresin, ose me mir ku eshte dallimi i stresit dhe fobive. Menimi im eshte se nese ke fobi pastaj kalon ne stres.

----------

